# Stirring quotes to rouse believers



## saintandsinner77 (Jan 19, 2011)

"If weak in prayer, we are weak everywhere."

"Are the things you are living for worth Christ dying for?"

"A sinning man stops praying, a praying man stops sinning"

"The only reason we don't have revival is because we are willing to live without it!"

"God pity us that after years of writing, using mountains of paper and rivers of ink, exhausting flashy terminology about the biggest revival meetings in history, we are still faced with gross corruption in every nation, as well as with the most prayerless church age since Pentecost."

"The Church used to be a lifeboat rescuing the perishing. Now she is a cruise ship recruiting the promising."

"Entertainment is the devil's substitute for joy"

-Leonard Ravenhill-


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 19, 2011)

Those are some stinging and thought-provoking quotes.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 19, 2011)

There are some good lines there. I do thank you for sharing. But I have to say I wouldn't try using them to rouse believers. They sound more like lines that would make the believers I know feel guilty.

With most people I deal with, this sort of movitation only works in the sense that it's like a cattle prod. It results in reluctant, guilt-fueled compliance that only lasts as long as the prod remains nearby. It _is_ helpful to hear these sorts of pointed critiques sometimes. But for a truly rousing message that brings eager service to God, our eyes must be fixed on the greatness of Jesus, not the sorry state of our own failures. Would you agree?


----------



## saintandsinner77 (Jan 19, 2011)

Jack K,

I believe that in every message, as Luther believed, we should preach law and gospel. Certainly these quotes, since they sting, rebuke, and make one feel guilty, are law, therefore when they are preached or said, they must always be followed up with the gospel which offers forgiveness and peace through Jesus Christ for Christians "whose hearts condemn us" (1 John 3:20). I do not believe that we should shy away from hard sayings simply because people will be made to feel guilty- Christ said more guilt-inducing things than these- they are intended to strike at the heart which will drive us again and again back to the cross of Christ to seek mercy and grace for our sins and failures. God often rebuked OT Israel in powerful, stinging ways through his prophets, but then continually opened His arms and told them to return to Him- so too, in this wayward age, we need to hear the law so that we will turn our eyes on the greatness of Jesus to meet those areas of lack in our walk with Him.


----------

